# Jack Herer



## fusible (May 29, 2006)

Random question guysI have one at day 29 flowering, and I have a feeling the growth has stunt. . Has anyone ever grown this strain?  Would anyone by any chance have a pic of where I should be at around this time with this strain? I am using soil..appreciate it.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

I did it once like four years ago and I remember it wasn't a real huge producer, but was stanky. It can also be a 70-75 day flower cycle.


----------



## fusible (May 30, 2006)

Around what day did you end up harvesting, biff?


----------



## MISTiva (May 30, 2006)

this pic of Jack does no justice to how it smells and taste. peace


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 31, 2006)

Right around 70 I believe.


----------

